# Tolerancia de capacitor de lavarropas Eslabon de Lujo AWR680



## kevingp3 (Nov 25, 2014)

Saludos, tengo un lavarropas que cuando va a arrancar el centrifugado apenas da una vuelta y se detiene, despues de unos segundos empieza a dar otra y se vuelve a detener, y asi constantemente, lei que podria ser el capacitor, lo extraje y lo probe con el metodo de la bombilla, anda perfecto, pero cuando lo probe con el tester me aparecieron las dudas: segun la etiqueta dice ser de 12mF +/-10% y me marco 9,24 mF, es decir, casi -25% de tolerancia, puede ser ese el problema??  muchas gracias!!


----------



## aguevara (Nov 25, 2014)

Los capacitores generalmente tienen tolerancias de +/-20% quiza es tu caso


----------



## gaam (Nov 25, 2014)

No se que tipo de lavarropas tienes, si es con comando electromecanico, o uno con controladora digital. Por lo que menciones, diria que el problema es el motor netamente.

Pero antes que empieces a renegar, verifica si el motor arranca normalmente: es decir, desconecta el motor de la plaqueta o comando mecanico y lo haces arrancar a la linea directamente: si arranca y va bien, el problema esta en el comando o en la plaqueta controladora. Si no anda bien, el problema esta en el motor: deberas rebobinarlo (generalmente, se quema el bobinado de arranque). El capacitor de arranque que mencionas, esta de fabrica, y hasta el momento estubo funcionando, que tenga unos uF menos no impide realizar el arranque del motor, es mas, arrancaria con un capacitor con fugas (casi cortocircuitado).

Avisanos como te fue. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## kevingp3 (Nov 25, 2014)

gaam dijo:


> No se que tipo de lavarropas tienes, si es con comando electromecanico, o uno con controladora digital. Por lo que menciones, diria que el problema es el motor netamente.
> 
> Pero antes que empieces a renegar, verifica si el motor arranca normalmente: es decir, desconecta el motor de la plaqueta o comando mecanico y lo haces arrancar a la linea directamente: si arranca y va bien, el problema esta en el comando o en la plaqueta controladora. Si no anda bien, el problema esta en el motor: deberas rebobinarlo (generalmente, se quema el bobinado de arranque). El capacitor de arranque que mencionas, esta de fabrica, y hasta el momento estubo funcionando, que tenga unos uF menos no impide realizar el arranque del motor, es mas, arrancaria con un capacitor con fugas (casi cortocircuitado).
> 
> Avisanos como te fue. Un saludo a todos.



Gracias por el consejo!! lo voy a probar, para mañana les escribo como me fue, el lavarropas es un "eslabon de lujo AWR680"


----------



## kevingp3 (Dic 13, 2014)

Saludos, tengo un "eslabon de lujo AWR680" y mi problema es que lava correctamente pero cuando tiene que arrancar el centrifugado no lo hace, empieza dando una o dos vueltas y ahi se cancela solo y se detiene completamente, empieza de vuelta, hace 2 vueltas y se vuelve a detener y así, como que no termina de "arrancar" el centrifugado  
Lo probe sin ropa y anda de maravilla, probe sacar el motor y anda en sentido horario y antihorario sin problemas, saque la bomba, la limpie, la conecte a la corriente y anda sin problemas, lo mismo con el capacitor que me indica los valores adecuados en el tester. Les quisiera preguntar cual podria ser el problema o que otra cosa me falta por probar??   muchas gracias por su tiempo! :estudiando: :estudiando:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2014)

Probalo *sin ropa* , si centrifuga es el capacitor 

Saludos !


----------



## kevingp3 (Dic 15, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probalo *sin ropa* , si centrifuga es el capacitor
> 
> Saludos !



me centrifuga sin ropa!! voy a probar conseguir el capacitor, despues te digo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 15, 2014)

Hola, mi lavadora tiene un condensador de15uF y me hacía el mismo efecto, lo comprobé y me daba unos 8uF. Fué cambiarlo y se solucionó. A los pocos meses volvió el problema, le costaba arrancar y no centrifugaba, comprobé el condensador y me daba entre 9 y 10uF, así que lo tube que volver a cambiar. Ahora ya lleva mas de 2 años funcionando bien.
Coclusión cambia el condensador.

Saludos y felices Fiestas.


----------

